# Mail call...



## CHBIV (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok so today I went to check the mail and what do I find? Two new cigar books and some nice smokes I had gotten, everything one needs for a relaxing evening


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That Nat Sherman book is a good one. Nice sticks too:thumb:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW Awesome pick up


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

My friend bought me back one of those partagas from the middle east.. what a great smoke!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Man Those look sweet, wanted a glimpse of a wrapper!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Dam those look good!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks great. The books look like good reads too. Congrats!


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

very nice


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice pick up enjoy the smokes.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet delivery ~enjoy~


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-ups!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Enjoy reading... And the smokes!! :smile:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Sweet pick up ..Happy smoking & reading...


----------



## Raybird (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice smokes and a good read - what could be better?


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

Tasty Read!


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

very relaxing in deed.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Cool...


----------



## righton727 (May 29, 2008)

Nice Smokes


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

holy wow
those look amazing :dribble:!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pick-ups!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

good reads and nice looking smokes. very nice


----------

